# Info please!



## dearryan (4 May 2005)

hello all,

I am currently in the application progress, and like others I am getting a little antsy! I called the recruiting office, and they brought up my file. After speaking with a rep for a few minutes he said that I was, "priority listed". I inquired as to what that meant and he kinda danced around it and said that he would let me know what was going down by the end of the week. Does anyone know what that means??? Also, how soon is typical for you to leave to basic after being offered a job? 

thanks guys


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

How far along in the process are you?


----------



## dearryan (5 May 2005)

Just booked the aptitude exam. So not far at all. 

thx


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

All it means that your application has been prioritized for processing.  All applications are screened for competitiveness and booked for processing accordingly.


----------



## dearryan (9 May 2005)

question:

once intail training is completed to new CF members have any say as to where they are stationed? I did a couple searches on this, and it didn't really help. I would appreciate some feedback.

thanks

ryan


----------



## kincanucks (9 May 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> question:
> 
> once intail training is completed to new CF members have any say as to where they are stationed? I did a couple searches on this, and it didn't really help. I would appreciate some feedback.
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (10 May 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> No.



Thats not completely true, you can request to be in a certain unit. How much your request has on their decision though I am assuming is very little.

I know guys though who have requested to be in certain units and they got accepted into those units


----------



## kincanucks (10 May 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Thats not completely true, you can request to be in a certain unit. How much your request has on their decision though I am assuming is very little.
> 
> I know guys though who have requested to be in certain units and they got accepted into those units



Well I know more that didn't get what they wanted but you must certainly know more about it.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (11 May 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well I know more that didn't get what they wanted but you must certainly know more about it.



Baby, he asked if we as soldiers have any say in where we get posted and you gave him a flat out "NO", which isn't true. You, as a soldier, can make a request.

Here, since you have trouble reading Ill post again what I said:





> How much your request has on their decision though I am assuming is very little.


----------



## Infanteer (11 May 2005)

Try passing Basic Training before smack talking the recruiting officer who gives us a big help on this forum.

This isn't the first time you've had a poor attitude here, so your getting a warning.   Hopefully, you may learn something by the time you are standing before some of the members here who may be responsible for your well-being one day.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (11 May 2005)

"Baby"?!?


----------



## Uberman (11 May 2005)

Heh, I was wondering the same John Gault. Thought we might in a bad Austin Powers movie.


----------

